

Show HN: Simple Bootstrap 3 Form Builder - peedy
http://webnotes.github.io/bootstrap-form-builder/

======
rjknight
This is great, although a small part of me can't help but remember that we
used to be able to do this kind of thing in Visual Basic in the early 90s (and
I don't doubt that someone will trump me with an example from a decade earlier
at least). Plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose, I guess.

~~~
rmason
If memory serves me correctly rBase could so something similar in the late
eighties.

------
antihero
Seems pretty cool - one thing I've been really wanting is a way to build up
forms from within JavaScript (perhaps cached? Who knows...)

Basically I'm currently serving AngularJS partials using Django's templating,
simply because django-crispy-forms (with some patches) can generate perfect
bootstrap/foundation forms for me. It would be nice to move to perfectly flat
templates, but having to copy/paste form elements just seems ludicrous.

There's also the added benefit that Django's forms (and Django REST's
serializers) greatly simplify dealing with data gotten from HTTP requests, but
still.

How do other people work with forms in their client-side apps?

------
5vforest
(Shameless plug)

My version of the same thing:
[https://github.com/dobtco/formbuilder](https://github.com/dobtco/formbuilder)

~~~
spitfire
That is really slick. I think I'll try using it.

Any chance of it dumping out the HTML for me? Also a email/password
confirmation field would be useful.

------
anupshinde
Similar for Bootstrap 2 --> [http://demos.anupshinde.com/form-builder-
part2/index.html](http://demos.anupshinde.com/form-builder-part2/index.html)

------
kanakiyajay
Similar -> Bootstrap 3 Grid Builder [http://jaykanakiya.com/bootstrap-grid-
builder/](http://jaykanakiya.com/bootstrap-grid-builder/)

~~~
kingnight
Very cool. I would feel a lot more comfortable using it if the iMac didn't
have the camera light on :)

------
tjbiddle
Great job! Looking forward to other similar tools that people will be posting
here - My FED skills are just horrendous, even with Bootstrap. Thanks for
sharing!

------
deweller
Nice proof of concept.

One bug I noticed: Accidentally clicking the submit button when trying to drag
it will submit a form and cause you to lose your work.

~~~
talmand
Yep, the button is inside a form for some reason. Changing the form to a div
fixes the problem.

Oddly enough, clicking the button placed in the right pane doesn't do this
because it isn't inside a form. Strange that there's a form on the left but
not on the right.

------
j_s
Repo: [https://github.com/webnotes/bootstrap-form-
builder](https://github.com/webnotes/bootstrap-form-builder)

------
Hawkee
Pretty neat, but where is the textarea?

------
wehadfun
Would like to be able to edit the labels without messing with the HTML.

